# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Wearable electronics class

## Airicist

instructables.com/class/Wearable-Electronics-Class

----------


## Airicist

Wearable electronics class

Published on Jun 16, 2016




> Learn how to build electronics that live on and interact with the body! Class instructor Lara Grant builds soft circuits and wearable electronic projects and currently teaches at California College of the Arts.

----------

